# Mammatus - Viseu(07-09-2014)



## dahon (11 Set 2014 às 18:00)

Deixo aqui os registo que fiz.
As fotos tem pouca qualidade(smartphone), e o fotografo também não é muito talentoso.

Mas sendo as mais belas mammatus que já vi acho que devo partilhar com todos.
As imagens estão por ordem temporal.













































































Como disse uma amigo, "parecem bolas de algodão gigantescas a cair do céu".


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2014 às 18:02)

BRUTAL!


----------



## nelson972 (11 Set 2014 às 20:22)

Excelente registo !


----------



## thunderstorm87 (11 Set 2014 às 21:01)

boa noite.desde ja parabens pelos registos.quanto a qualidade não é má de todo.o que interessa e a intenção de compartilhar as imagens.


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2014 às 21:12)

Excelente registo.  

Nunca vi mammatus com essa qualidade!


----------



## João Pedro (11 Set 2014 às 21:18)

Great stuff! Que sorte!


----------

